# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Мобильная платформа Версия 8.3.19.51

## Visavis

Здравствуйте. Не могли бы Вы выложить отдельно файл maker-settings.xml для Мобильной платформы 8.3.19.51?
Без него не могу собрать приложение на андроид. Я его случайно удалил, а заново скачать весь архив мобильной платформы сейчас нет возможности из-за плохого и медленного интернет соединения.
Заранее спасибо за ответы!

----------


## success

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/sME4QmcieSasuQ

----------

Visavis (18.02.2022)

----------


## Shavminator

Добрый день 

А где можно найти ссылки на последний релиз мобильной платформы 8.3?

заранее благодарю

----------


## Shavminator

Добрый день 

А где можно найти ссылки на последний релиз мобильной платформы 8.3?

заранее благодарю

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день 
> 
> А где можно найти ссылки на последний релиз мобильной платформы 8.3?
> 
> заранее благодарю


Мобильная платформа 1С:Предприятия, версия 8.3.21.26
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KjcY/oeUxb3Jdg

----------

Shavminator (05.09.2022)

----------


## Shavminator

Спасибо

----------


## Shavminator

> Мобильная платформа 1С:Предприятия, версия 8.3.21.26
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KjcY/oeUxb3Jdg


Добрый день
Есть ли для скачивания версия 8.3.21.41?
оказывается версия 8.3.21.26 не поддерживает целевой уровень API 31

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день
> Есть ли для скачивания версия 8.3.21.41?
> оказывается версия 8.3.21.26 не поддерживает целевой уровень API 31


Мобильная платформа 1С:Предприятия, версия 8.3.21.41
Релиз, опубликованный на данной странице, предназначен только для тестирования!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Looy/JjbKASmMa

----------

muerto_api (15.09.2022), Shavminator (06.09.2022)

----------


## Shavminator

Спасибо

----------


## spawn_lnr

Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого-нибудь ссылка на версию мобильной платформы 8.3.22.50? Версия 8.3.22.38 баговая, просто жесть как. Самая большая  проблема - это вылеты при запуске отладки. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого-нибудь ссылка на версию мобильной платформы 8.3.22.50? Версия 8.3.22.38 баговая, просто жесть как. Самая большая  проблема - это вылеты при запуске отладки. Заранее спасибо!


На сайте 1С нет такой ссылки - откуда вы ее взяли?

----------


## spawn_lnr

Что на сайте нет такой версии, я знаю. А взял вот отсюда https://forum.infostart.ru/forum92/t...message2890654 Я столкнулся с такой же проблемой в версии 8.3.22.38

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Что на сайте нет такой версии, я знаю. А взял вот отсюда https://forum.infostart.ru/forum92/t...message2890654 Я столкнулся с такой же проблемой в версии 8.3.22.38


Возможно, речь идет о 8.3.20.50.

----------


## spawn_lnr

> Возможно, речь идет о 8.3.20.50.


Возможно, я у автора темы на форуме не уточнял. Поверил на слово, так сказать.

----------

